# Vidalinux>>>>Gentoo...Come?

## Vizio

Purtroppo ho dovuto abbandonare l'installazione di gentoo temporaneamente.

Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è disposto a fare una guida su come trasformare vidalinux in gentoo a tutti gli effetti.

Ho cercato nel forum e ho capito che bisogna modificare il make.conf e il kernel.

Cmq una guida passo passo sarebbe utile a molti utenti come me.

Grazie cmq.

----------

## Luca89

Ciao,

Non ho mai provato vidalinux, ma non capisco in che senso la vuoi trasformare in gentoo:

Vuoi ricompilare tutti i pacchetti?

Sistema il make.conf con le CFLAGS, USE FLAGS e tutto il resto come è spiegato nell'handbook o nelle pagine di manuale (man make.conf) e poi dai "emerge -e world"

Vuoi eliminare eventuali tool grafici presenti i vidalinux (se ci sono)?

Li disinstalli, "emerge -C nomeprogramma"

Vuoi cambiare kernel con uno compilato da te?

Emergi i sorgenti del kernel che vuoi compilare (vanilla-sources, gentoo-sources etc) e poi lo compili nella maniera classica (se non sai come fare ci sono tante guide in giro per internet) oppure con genkernel (devi emergere anche questo prima).

Vuoi una utilizzare immagine di portage più recente?

Controlla in make.conf che mirror rsync è impostato (magari vidalinux utilizza una sua immagine di portage con un suo mirror rsync) dopodicchè dai "emerge --sync".

Inoltre non capisco perchè uno che installa vidalinux vuole poi trasformarla in gentoo  :Rolling Eyes:  , tanto vale installare gentoo direttamente, dal live-cd 2005.1 c'è pure l'installer grafico.

Luca89

----------

## Apetrini

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volevo chiedere se qualcuno è disposto a fare una guida su come trasformare vidalinux in gentoo a tutti gli effetti.
> 
> 

 

Guarde è meglio che impari a installare gentoo.... alla fine non riesci ad installarla perche canni qualche punto, leggi bene, e poi sei sicuro che stai seguendo la guida giusta? un sacco di gente prende la guida sbagliata per gentoo. Per esempio vuole da stage1 e si becca quella da stage3, dove è spiegato come fare il passaggio da stage 1 a 2 a 3, ma non spiega come "creare" nativamente lo stage1. Stai attento...

----------

## xchris

Ho saputo che ci sono delle differenze di base ma onestamente non avendo mai provado vidalinux non ti saprei dire.

La cosa migliore che puoi fare e' chiedere nei forum Vidalinux.

Di sicuro troverai + gente che puo' rispondere al tuo quesito.

ciao

----------

## Vizio

Proverò a installare gentoo ancora quando ho tempo.

Cmq chiedevo se,qualcuno che ha voglia e capacità,poteva fare una guida per far diventare vlos una gentoo a tutti gli effetti o quasi.

Potrebbe risultare utile a tanti.

Grazie cmq delle dritte.

----------

## Vizio

A ecco il make.conf di vlos1.2 appena installata:

  GNU nano 1.3.7                                     File: /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE=""

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://172.16.0.50/packages/vlos-1.2/i686/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/vlos"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/"

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

la cosa migliore penso sia leggerti l'handbook e cercare di vedere un po le differenze..

----------

## neryo

Allora vidalinux non è altro che una gentoo da stage 3 con un kernel precompilato ed alcune configurazioni ai files di portage che si installa tramite interfaccia grafica con anaconda ....e credo che questo lo sanno tutti..cmq...

Quello che devi fare per trasformarla è:

1) configurare il make.conf apportando le modifiche ed ottimizzazioni che preferisci (USE, CFLAGS, ecc)

2) modificare in portage i vari files package.keywords package.provided ecc perchè in vlos sono definite varie configurazioni per mantenere il sistema.

3) emergiarti un kernel che preferisci e compilartelo

4) dare un emerge -e system

e in questo modo hai una gentoo come da stage 1.. chiaramente alle volte si incontrano dei problemi che se non si ha una certa esperienza diventano più dispendiosi che installare gentoo a manina da stage 1. Cmq può essere un modo veloce per avere subito il sistema funzionante e metterlo in sesto mentre si fa altro.. io l ho fatto qualche volta e se sai dove mettere le mani diventa veramente semplice e in condizioni estreme quando si ha poco tempo è senza dubbio più comodo.

----------

## shogun_panda

Come ti hanno detto in molti, il passo finale è qualcosa come

```

emerge -e world

```

o simili per system...

Dopo devi ricompilare il kernel...

...

...

...

A questo punto mi chiedo...Non ti conviene reinstallare da zero una Gentoo? Così eviti pure possibili problemi per configurazioni sbagliate o rimaste dalla VLOS...  :Question: 

Tutto in IMHO...ovviamente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Vizio

Grazie a tutti dell'interesse!!!

Cmq ho capito a livello teorico cosa si deve fare più o meno,però se poi a livello pratico sbaglio qualcosa...?

Quindi chiedevo una guida passo passo che sarebbe utile per tanti.

Cmq ancora grazie

----------

## funkoolow

guarda, io l'ho provata e ogni singola volta che andavo a fare l'upgrade con emerge -uD world mi si imputtanava tutto. ho postato sul forum e mi hanno detto qualcosa nel dettaglio, ma francamente in effetti il vidalinux è buono se vuoi installarti una gentoo velocemente ma rinunciando alla piena funzionalità dell'aggiornabilità tipica del portage. se lo installi e non lo tocchi va una bomba, come lo tocchi se spacca tutto.

se ti interessa ecco quello che mi hanno detto:

http://forums.vidalinux.com/viewtopic.php?t=3557

in conclusione, credo cmq si faccia prima e meglio partendo da stage1 2 o 3   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> Cmq ho capito a livello teorico cosa si deve fare più o meno,però se poi a livello pratico sbaglio qualcosa...?
> 
> Quindi chiedevo una guida passo passo che sarebbe utile per tanti. 

 

mi sembra che la guida te l'abbiano scritta... se vuoi qualcosa più... stile windows, come già detto nel post dovresti rivolgerti a qualcuno che l'abbia utilizzata, ed il posto migliore credo che sia il loro forum.

----------

## neryo

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

>  ma francamente in effetti il vidalinux è buono se vuoi installarti una gentoo velocemente ma rinunciando alla piena funzionalità dell'aggiornabilità tipica del portage. se lo installi e non lo tocchi va una bomba, come lo tocchi se spacca tutto.
> 
> 

 

mi dispiace contraddirti ma non e' assolutamente vero.. se sai quello che fai non si spacca proprio nulla.. il portage e' sempre quello e i pacchetti sono sempre gli stessi.. solo che devi sapere che i files di portage sono gia' configurati e prima di fare degli emerge e' meglio dargli un occhiata ed apportargli modifiche opportune.. 

il modo piu' semplice di operare e' quello di cancellare subito /etc/portage/package.keywords /etc/portage/package.unmask /etc/portage/profile/package.provided apportare le modifiche al file /etc/make.conf magari sovrascrivendolo con /etc/make.conf.example ancora vergine e poi dare un emerge -e world... poi alla fine emergi il kernel, lo configuri e compili.. tutto qui.. chiaramente se uno non ha idea di quello che fa allora disfa tutto!

Non e' banale come operazione se uno non conosce bene gentoo ci mette solo piu' tempo e non capisce nulla!   :Wink: 

----------

## Vizio

ok provo a fare come dici neryo  :Smile: 

Devo cancellare anche package.use nella cartella portage o no?

Poi mi posteresti un tuo make.conf che prendo spunto  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> Quindi chiedevo una guida passo passo che sarebbe utile per tanti.

 

Onestamente non credo.

Chi vuole gentoo installa gentoo. Chi vuole VLOS installa VLOS. Chi installa VOLOS e tra un anno vorrá gentoo ci penserá tra un anno.

Non riesco a capire perché complicarsi la vita cercando di fare un doppio salto mortale carpiato. Come ha fatto notare neryo il passaggio dall'una all'altra non é banale e semplice. Ma allora perché non prendere in mano il manuale gentoo e installare da zero?

----------

## Vizio

Sto provando quelo che mi è stato detto.

Se poi mi si blocca tutto installo gentoo e basta.

Ho tolto i file detti,ho mofificato il make.conf e ora sto aggiornando dando un bel emerge --update --deep --newuse world!

188 pacchetti da compilare!

Finisco domani mattina...

Cmq il mio make.conf

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-qt -kde gtk gnome hal howl"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/"

Bo io ho modificato come sopra

Speriamo...

Poi do un bel revdep-rebuid e con genkernel si compila il kernel.

Alla fine di tutto si ravvia e esplode il computer!

----------

## neryo

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> ok provo a fare come dici neryo 
> 
> Devo cancellare anche package.use nella cartella portage o no?
> 
> Poi mi posteresti un tuo make.conf che prendo spunto 

 

non credo sia molto saggio chiedere il mio make.conf.. anche perche' se non abbiamo la stessa architettura non te ne fai nulla.. poi ognuno mette le USE che ritiene opportune per la propria conf.. e se vuoi fare le cose per bene ti consiglio di partire da quello di esempio che almeno ti spiega qualcosa!

 *Quote:*   

>  con genkernel si compila il kernel.
> 
> Alla fine di tutto si ravvia e esplode il computer!

 

mh forse manca qualcosina ancora prima di riavviare.........   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## akx

bah io avevo provato VidaLinux per vedere un po' com'era una Gentoo, poi ho installato il vero Gentoo e devo dire che Vida non mi aveva fatto una buonissima impressione, anzi mi è parsa più o meno una distro come tutte le altre, mentre l'originale Gentoo non è una distro comune, Gentoo è la distro per eccellenza. 

Comunque, sempre secondo me, non ha senso modificare e ricompilare tutto, tanto poi se non si sà perfettamente ciò che si fà esce un gran casino e nella maggior parte dei casi per avere la conoscenza necessaria per non fare casini la si acquisisce durante l'emersione di Gentoo. 

La domanda che sorge a questo punto è...perchè complicarsi la vita a modificare VLos? Hai Vida? Tieniti VLos...vuoi Gentoo? Emergiti Gentoo...non sò se si capisce quel che ho tentato di esprimere.

Il tutto IMHO

----------

## funkoolow

esatto, è quello che dicevo pure io sopra. il punto è che se credi di avere gentoo semplificato installandoti vidalinux, rimani deluso, tant'è che per ritrasformarlo in una gentoo "ordinaria" sono necessari diversi passaggi manuali. in ogni caso, anche quando sarà portato a termine il tutto (e dico io, se ci si deve includere un emerge -e world, dove sta il guadagno di tempo?), si avrà ancora una distro ibrida fra la vidalinux e la gentoo, il che a questo punto è peggio.

ok, non toccare quello che non conosci, ma io ti garantisco che semplicemente mettendo su la vidalinux ed aggiornando il sistema, non va (almeno così è stato sul mio desktop e sul laptop di un amico). non è che ho toccato qualche file di configurazione, semplicemente porta a compimento l'emerge sync && emerge -uD world e poi non parte più senza errori. ma allora, dico io, che senso ha prendere come base una gentoo se poi non la puoi aggiornare nativamente perchè gli hai fatto modifiche sostanziali nel funzionamento?

potevo capire già di più se emergevi qualche ulteriore pacchetto, ma con quello che già c'è di default....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vizio

Mi avete convinto  :Smile: 

Ieri sera/notte ho cancellato tutto,ho fatto partire il cd minimal e via con l'installazione...

Mi manca poco,appena torno a casa finisco.

Sto seguendo la guida veloce,ma dando un'occhiata anche a quella più dettagliata.

Ho un'unico dubbio;Quando eseguo "genkernel --menuconfig all" devo modificare qualcosa o fa tutto lui?

Genkernel non fa tutto lui?Non basta fare "genkernel all"?

 Poi ad un certo punto la guida dice di elencare i moduli da caricare all'avvio,ma avendo hotplug non ci pensa lui?

Grazie

----------

## neryo

 *akx wrote:*   

> bah io avevo provato VidaLinux per vedere un po' com'era una Gentoo, poi ho installato il vero Gentoo e devo dire che Vida non mi aveva fatto una buonissima impressione, anzi mi è parsa più o meno una distro come tutte le altre, mentre l'originale Gentoo non è una distro comune, Gentoo è la distro per eccellenza. 
> 
> 

 

Vidalinux è una distro basata su gentoo.. Gentoo non è una distro.. la differenza stà qua!   :Cool: 

 *akx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque, sempre secondo me, non ha senso modificare e ricompilare tutto, tanto poi se non si sà perfettamente ciò che si fà esce un gran casino e nella maggior parte dei casi per avere la conoscenza necessaria per non fare casini la si acquisisce durante l'emersione di Gentoo. 
> 
> La domanda che sorge a questo punto è...perchè complicarsi la vita a modificare VLos? Hai Vida? Tieniti VLos...vuoi Gentoo? Emergiti Gentoo...non sò se si capisce quel che ho tentato di esprimere.
> ...

 

ripeto che se uno sa quello che si fa delle complicazioni non ne ha.. solo vantaggi in termini di tempo e di utilizzo del pc.. ovvero: impotizziamo che ho solo un pc e quel giorno devo installare il mio linux per poterlo usare.. non voglio avere la distro x ma voglio avere gentoo... ed ipotizziamo che sempre quel giorno ho migliaia di impegni e non posso fare a meno di farli... allora vidalinux è la strada piu comoda.. perchè prima la installi poi effettui le modifiche mentre utilizzi comodamente il tuo pc...

Poi voglio sottolineare ancora che vidalinux è a tutti gli effetti una gentoo.. l unica cosa che cambia è il portage configurato, e il kernel precompilato e gensplah con lo theme di vidalinux.. quindi se qualcuno vuole fare questo passaggio per fare più in fretta ben venga... l importante è che sappia quello che si fa.. quindi sicuramente almeno 3 o 4 volte ha già installato una gentoo da zero.. altrimenti l installazione è ostica e diventa inutile la trasformazione.. che alle volte è solo per dire "io uso gentoo e so figo!! "    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

 *Vizio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho un'unico dubbio;Quando eseguo "genkernel --menuconfig all" devo modificare qualcosa o fa tutto lui?
> 
> Genkernel non fa tutto lui?Non basta fare "genkernel all"?
> ...

 

GEnkernel ti aiuta molto nella configurazione di massima del tuo kernel.. chiaramente funziona ma non è snello ed ottimizzato.. quindi conviene sempre scremare con un --menuconfig

----------

## akx

io, posso anche sbagliare ma è un'opinione, a suo tempo (non ne è passato poi molto) quando ho installato Gentoo con successo la prima volta avevo lasciato la configurazione così com'era fatta da genkernel e il mio notebook in linea di massima funzionava bene, poi man mano che acquisisco conoscenza ricompilo i kernel successivi ottimizzandoli sempre di più (tenendone uno sicuramente funzionante in caso di guai). Quindi il mio modestissimo consiglio è di lasciarlo così com'è subito ( sempre che tu non sappia quel che fai ), vedi come và e poi al limite lo ricompili, ma sapendo quel che fai. Questo è solo un consiglio se non hai familiarità con il menuconfig. Per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza fin ora ne ho emersi 4 di Gentoo in 4 pc diversi e la configurazione di default fatta da genkernel non ha mai dato problemi in nessuno di questi, sicuramente questo non vale per qualsiasi pc quindi non è una certezza. L'importante è sapere quel che si fà.

@neryo....

ho installato un VLos a un mio amico giusto la settimana scorsa per un problema di tempi, ma di certo non tenterò di effettuare una trasformazione in una Gentoo perchè non avrebbe senso, non stò assolutamente dicendo che Vida sia da scartare come opzione, stò dicendo che non ha senso installarla per poi fare una trasformazione tutto quì!

Sempre più  IMHO

----------

## neryo

 *akx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @neryo....
> 
> ho installato un VLos a un mio amico giusto la settimana scorsa per un problema di tempi, ma di certo non tenterò di effettuare una trasformazione in una Gentoo perchè non avrebbe senso, non stò assolutamente dicendo che Vida sia da scartare come opzione, stò dicendo che non ha senso installarla per poi fare una trasformazione tutto quì!
> ...

 

io la considero una opzione risparmia tempo non una regola..   :Razz: 

il senso e' puramente soggettivo.. tante' che la uso solo se sono alle strette.. e la consiglio solo a chi ha esperienza con portage, perche' altrimenti diventa un macello...   :Wink: 

poi ognuno e' libero di sperimentare......   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

 *akx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @neryo....
> 
> ho installato un VLos a un mio amico giusto la settimana scorsa per un problema di tempi, ma di certo non tenterò di effettuare una trasformazione in una Gentoo perchè non avrebbe senso, non stò assolutamente dicendo che Vida sia da scartare come opzione, stò dicendo che non ha senso installarla per poi fare una trasformazione tutto quì!
> ...

 

ciao 

anche io ho fatto la stessa cosa perche' se hai poco tempo a disposizione e far vedere come funziona un sistema gento, e soprattutto se non e' la tua installazione, allora vlos e' una opzione interessante.

Certo non e' che  l'installazione sia proprio un gioellino visto  che 90 su 100 la ridimensione delle partizioni non va e se provi ad installare su un disco usato in raid ti manda a quel paese.

Nata come installazione veloce le 3 volte che l'ho provata a dato problemini quindi per chi vuole gentoo e' meglio installare gentoo

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> io la considero una opzione risparmia tempo non una regola..   

 

Domanda, ma il risparmio di tempo rispetto a una stage3+GRP sarebbe quantificabile in?

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   io la considero una opzione risparmia tempo non una regola..    
> 
> Domanda, ma il risparmio di tempo rispetto a una stage3+GRP sarebbe quantificabile in?

 

non te lo so dire.. ma cmq non devi mettere le mani ai vari file di configurazione per avere il sistema funzionante.. (chiaramente dopo le mani ce le metti in alcuni file, come ho detto prima..) e sicuramente non dover creare le partizione con fdisk, editare fstab grub installarlo, qualcosa si risparmia.. 

chiaramente dopo il tempo lo perdi a configurare e ricompilare  ecc ecc ma in un secondo tempo, quando hai tempo.. e intanto che fai altro.. anch'io non la considero il modo giusto per installare gentoo anzi..se ho tempo faccio da stage 1! 

non ho mai uasto uno stage 3 + GRP.. e non so neanche se i pacchetti precompilati che scarichi siano abastanza aggiornati...    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

